# dahdi-2.4.0rc5_4 Error message on Install



## neoBSD79 (Feb 26, 2011)

When I try to install the DAHDI ports...I get the following:


```
freeBSD# make install
===>  dahdi-2.4.0rc5_4 requires firmware(9) support for kernel modules with hyphens.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/dahdi.
freeBSD# pwd
/usr/ports/misc/dahdi
freeBSD#
```

Can anyone help me correct this problem? It looks like it is asking me to rectify the kernel module such that it will accept firmware with hyphen in the name. Please assist soonest....


----------



## neoBSD79 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Error on installing Asterisk*

The below message was obtained when I tried to install Asterisk on FreeBSD:


```
freeBSD# make
===>   asterisk18-1.8.2.4_1 depends on package: libpri>=1.4.10 - found
===>   asterisk18-1.8.2.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/dahdi/user.h - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/include/dahdi/user.h in /usr/ports/misc/dahdi
===>  dahdi-2.4.0rc5_4 requires firmware(9) support for kernel modules with hyphens.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/dahdi.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/asterisk.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/asterisk.
freeBSD# pwd
/usr/ports/net/asterisk
freeBSD#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2011)

Not much point in opening two topics about the same problem.

[cmd=]echo 'firmware_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf && shutdown -r now[/cmd]

That should do it.


----------



## neoBSD79 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thank you...but more help may be needed please...!!!*

Thank you for the reply, and I apologize for opening two cases on same problem. However, when I did what you suggested, it is now giving me a similar error indicating the below:


```
freeBSD# pwd
/usr/ports/net/asterisk
freeBSD# make
===>   asterisk18-1.8.2.4_1 depends on package: libpri>=1.4.10 - found
===>   asterisk18-1.8.2.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/dahdi/user.h - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/include/dahdi/user.h in /usr/ports/misc/dahdi
===>  dahdi-2.4.0rc5_4 requires firmware(9) support for kernel modules with hyphens.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/dahdi.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/asterisk.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/asterisk.
freeBSD#
```


----------



## neoBSD79 (Feb 27, 2011)

*More details on the issue*

Here is the content of my /boot/loader.conf file


```
linux_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"
```

Moreover, when I attempt to make the Dahdi port, I get the same error as before:


```
freeBSD# cd /usr/ports/misc/dahdi
freeBSD# make
===>  dahdi-2.4.0rc5_4 requires firmware(9) support for kernel modules with hyphens.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/dahdi.
freeBSD#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you run [cmd=]make clean && make clean-depends[/cmd] on those ports? If that doesn't help, hopefully someone else will have a better idea. Oh, and format your posts.


----------

